# public land spring scouting tactics



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

I will be hunting public land this spring. I have 3rd season in the northern zone of Illinois. My question is, I know that there will be at least a few people in the general area where I would like to hunt ecause they will have access to the area during the first and second seasons. How do I effectively scout before the season opens when I can not control nor even find out where the others will have een hunting? There won't be many in this particular area but I guess it doesn't take too many to mess it up for me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Public land scouting is just like private land scouting.....but you just need to have back up plans.

Go and find roosting area's, strut zones, and food sources (acorns, crop fields, etc). You just need to have back up plans. What I would do is mainly focus on strut zones.

Here is a story. I hunted public land in MO for about 5 years. There was always about 4 hunters in the same area as I was. I found 3 different strut zones and 2 roost area's. What I did was hunt the strut zone closest to the roost area's. Some days I had birds right in my lap at sun up or I had to wait it out until noon. But the birds always made the rounds. I would hear guys shooting around me or even calling. But I just stuck tight. Plus others get antsy and want to move around. This will push birds and make them quiet. So staying put works well.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd say C Smith gave you great advice.I'd just add if you are in hilly country,say like in Jo Davies county,I'd get in and try locate the morning and evening before your season as well if thats possible for you.Run the ridge tops and see if you can get them to talk.


----------

